# بعض كورسات الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق



## m0dy (28 مارس 2011)

*بعض كورسات الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق





 جمهوريه مصر العربيه*

----------------------------------------------------
password : mahmoudashraf
----------------------------------------------------

 structure 1
download


 structure 2
download


 structure 3
download


 structure 5
download


 structure 6
download


 استيل تغطيات معدنيه
download


 اعمال الرى
download


 المساحه المستويه
download


 المساحه الجيوديسيه و الجويه
download


 جيولوجيا
download


 soil 2
download


 تكنولوجيا الخرسانه
download


 هندسه التشييد
download


 اداره مشاريع 1
download


 نقل و مرور
download


 civil engineering drawing 1
download


 civil engineering drawing 2
download

----------------------------------------------------
password : mahmoudashraf
----------------------------------------------------

 المكتبه كامله
here

----------------------------------------------------
password : mahmoudashraf
----------------------------------------------------​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 مارس 2011)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع شامل:كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، كتب بالعربية, محاضرات , مشاريع تخرج ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m0dy (28 مارس 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط
> 
> *مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع شامل:كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، كتب بالعربية, محاضرات , مشاريع تخرج ‏(
> 
> ...



الف شكر يا بشمهندسه

اولا على الرد
ثانيا على التثبيت
ثالثا على التقييم 

و جزاكى الله خير
​


----------



## eng abdallah (28 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## دار التصميم (28 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 مارس 2011)

m0dy قال:


> *بعض كورسات الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق*​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه المشاركة والتي تستحق التقييم والثناء.
ولكن الاحظ ان structure 4 غير موجودة ؟؟؟
هل من الممكن تنزيلها


----------



## m0dy (28 مارس 2011)

eng abdallah قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً



و جزاكم يا بشمهندس خير منه​


دار التصميم قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيراً*



و جزاكم يا بشمهندس خير منه
​


----------



## m0dy (28 مارس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على هذه المشاركة والتي تستحق التقييم والثناء.
> ولكن الاحظ ان structure 4 غير موجودة ؟؟؟
> هل من الممكن تنزيلها



الف شكر على مرورك الكريم استاذنا رزق حجاوي

و طبعا على التقييم

بالنسبه ل structure 4

للاسف انا لسه معملتلهوش سكانر

ان شاء الله لو فى جديد هيتم تحديث الموضوع
​


----------



## هانى عصمت (29 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## دار التصميم (29 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
كورسات رائعة اتمني تكملة soil 1 وكذلك تصميم خرسانة
*


----------



## m0dy (29 مارس 2011)

هانى عصمت قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



و جزاكم يا بشمهندس خير منه​


دار التصميم قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> كورسات رائعة اتمني تكملة soil 1 وكذلك تصميم خرسانة
> *



ان شاء الله احاول

لو عندى وقت فاضى هكمل باقى المواد
​


----------



## m0dy (29 مارس 2011)

structure 5​
الكورس دا هو اللى شارحه الدكتور عاطف العراقى
موجود فى الموضوع دا تحت اسم *محاضرات تحليل انشاءات*


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199935.html#post1655768​


----------



## haytham baraka (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة
شغل فعلا 10/10
نعجز عن الشكر فعلا

و اتمني باقي كورسات لو وقتك يسمح


----------



## محمداحمد5 (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابورنيم (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## محمود الصقار (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخى على هذه المحاضرات و على هذا المجهود , نتمنى رفع باقى المحاضرات المهمة


محمود الصقار


----------



## محمد دهشورى (31 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حائل نت (31 مارس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## m0dy (31 مارس 2011)

haytham baraka قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا هندسة
> شغل فعلا 10/10
> نعجز عن الشكر فعلا
> 
> و اتمني باقي كورسات لو وقتك يسمح



العفو يا بشمهندس هيثم
ان شاء الله احاول
​


محمداحمد5 قال:


> شكرا



العفو يا بشمهندس
​



ابورنيم قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك



جزالك الله خير يا بشمهندس
​


محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أخى على هذه المحاضرات و على هذا المجهود , نتمنى رفع باقى المحاضرات المهمة
> 
> ...



و جزاكم خير منه يا بشمهندس محمود
و ان شاء الله لو وقتى يسمح اكمل باقى المواد
​


محمد دهشورى قال:


> مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير



العفو يا بشمهندس محمد
​


حائل نت قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خير



العفو يا بشمهندس
​


----------



## m0dy (31 مارس 2011)

محتويات بعض المواد لأن الاسم قد لا يعبر عن المضمون

structure 1
introduction
reactions
internal forces
determancy
influnce line

structure 2
properties of section
direct stress & strain
normal stress
the core section
shear stress
shear flow
torsion
combined stress
composite section

structure 3
deflection :
double integration method
moment area method
elastic load method
conjugate beam method
virtual work method
maxwell , castliano
straining actions for statically indeterminate structures:
consistant deformation method
three moment equation

structure 5
moment distribution method
approximate method
plates
shells

structure 6
matrices
dissplacement methods :
slope deflection equation
matrix approach I
stiffness matrix method for plane truss & plane frame

*استيل تغطيات معدنيه*
مشروع هنجر

اعمال الرى
crossing structures :
 arch bridge
rolled steel joist bridge
reinforced concrete bridge
culvert
syphon
aqueduct
escapes
covering

soil 2
shear strenght of soil
lateral earth pressure
retaining walls
sheet pile walls
stability of slops
bearing capacity of soil

تكنولوجيا الخرسانه
الركام
الاسمنت
ماء الخلط
الاضافات
المساحه السطحيه النوعيه
الخرسانه الطازجه
تصميم الخلطه الخرسانيه
الخرسانه التصلده
الاختبرات
صناعه الخرسانه

هندسه التشييد
مكونات الشده الخشبيه و تصميمها
حصر كميات

civil engineering drawing 1
الاعمال الترابيه
الحوائط
arch
steel construction

civil engineering drawing 2
المنشأت المائيه
crossing & heading up structures
الخرسانه المسلحه


اتمنى ان يقوم المشرف بوضعها فى بدايه الموضوع 
تحت كل ماده محتوياتها
اسف على الاطاله
​


----------



## مكتب الفيض (4 أبريل 2011)

* جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع والقيم وبارك الل**ه فيكم*​


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (4 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## Sh.Zaina (23 أبريل 2011)

_*




*_​


----------



## bbcv (23 أبريل 2011)

*شكر خاص*

ربنا يخليك يابشمهندس ايوة كدة عايزين هندسة الزقازيق تبقى فوق.....
وانا بشكر شكر تانى على التواجد بالموضوعات الجديدة


----------



## bbcv (23 أبريل 2011)

عايزين من كدة كتير


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (24 أبريل 2011)

بجد انا عاجز عن الشكر 

الاستركشر دة شرح ابوالعلا صح
بصراحة جامد جدا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس قحطان (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير
وأتمنى وضع محاضرات هندسة الطرق 1 و2 
وهندسة المرور 2
وهمدسة الطرق والمطارات
ولك جزيل الشكر


m0dy قال:


> *بعض كورسات الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق*​
> ​​​
> نقل و مرور
> download​
> ...


----------



## beginner engineer (8 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## mdsayed (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mostafa afify (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك اله خير


----------



## maged1910 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## حمدي إسماعيل (20 نوفمبر 2011)

هي الملفات صيغتها إيه


----------



## م.أحمد شلبى (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس على العمل الرائع


----------



## wagih khalid (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## باسل العلكاوي (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## انور الاستشاري (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك :: وفقك الله للمجهود المتميز


----------



## صبري غريب (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ماشاء الله ....ربنا يبارك فيكم يا مهندسين خليتو الزقازيق اسم رنان علي المنتدي الاكثر من رائع


----------



## MaHmoud919191 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هندسة وطن (15 يونيو 2013)

عمل رائع وقيم وكبير
ولك الشكر اجزله


----------



## nero12 (31 يناير 2014)

مليووووووون شكرا
بجد كنت محتاجهم اوى
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محدي جوهري (4 أكتوبر 2014)

Thanks


----------

